

Nasdaq Says Software Flaw Exposed in Data Flood That Led to Halt - ddeck
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2013-08-29/nasdaq-says-software-flaw-exposed-in-data-flood-that-led-to-halt.html

======
ddeck
Full statement:

[http://online.wsj.com/article/PR-
CO-20130829-912173.html](http://online.wsj.com/article/PR-
CO-20130829-912173.html)

